# Cluster Low Temp Light / Shift Light



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

A while back I had Chris White mod my cluster. Turned on the shift light and set the light to come on at 3000 if the temp was below 180. 

Now I have a new engine and a Mezziere with a 170 thermostat. So anytime engine goes above 3000, the alarm goes off. So today I go on his website and order a mod service and pay with paypal. About an hour later (on my way to UPS) I get am email canceling my order and giving me a refund. Seems Chris no longer does anything with clusters.

So now what do I do? When he started this, he was the only guy on the planet who could do it. Do I need to get a new cluster?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Talk to him or buy a 180 T-stat


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Chris White has always been a tool. Does good work only when he wants to.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

wow, that's a crappy situation

did you try emailing him and telling him that you were a previous customer? maybe he won't take on new customers, but maybe he'll stand behind his previous work


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

OK, no luck so far and I am getting worried. I absolutely need this fixed so I can drive my car. Does anyone one know Chris and can talk to him for me, or provide me with some other means of contacting him?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Chris White has always been a tool. Does good work only when he wants to.


 Good to know that he's doing DIC reprograms for G8s (for) now, most especially after hearing this news.

At least if he refuses to do the work he could post a how-to somewhere, instead of being a total douche about it.


----------

